# Archival 11x14 print washer



## Ralph Duke (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello!
I acquired an Archival Rain vertical print washer 11x14.
It did not come with any set up info.
I was wondering if someone had one and how it was hooked up.
Three hoses, one at the very bottom, one at the top and one about 1 inch at the top also.
I figured the one at the bottom is for draining , the smaller one at the top is for water inlet,I am guessing. it's the lager hose i'm wondering about. might be overflow
any help will be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 5, 2020)

Top would be inlet, bottom would be main tank drain and the other, an inch from top most likely is the inlet channel drain.

Here is one from BH....the second photo has the hoses labeled. 

Legacy Pro EcoWash Archival Print Washer (11 x 14")


----------

